
A recap of front-end development in 2017 - treyhuffine
https://levelup.gitconnected.com/a-recap-of-front-end-development-in-2017-7072ce99e727
======
10-6
I really enjoyed you recap, nice job. I think vue.js, GraphQL, and wasm will
become more popular in 2018. We'll see though :)

~~~
treyhuffine
Agreed, I'm very excited to see how they grow.

------
warlyware
Excellent write up. I learned about a lot of technologies I had missed! Thanks
for this.

~~~
treyhuffine
Glad you enjoyed it!

------
_mrmnmly
thank You for this article!

~~~
treyhuffine
Thank you, I'm glad you enjoyed it!

